# Newbie from Florida



## OldSchoolWTB (Feb 21, 2022)

Good morning, everyone! I have lurked before but finally trying to find a Forum home online to share information and learn as I play with this hobby in more detail. I am in Central Florida and have been cooking on my GMG Daniel Boone for about 5 years. I would say I got more "Serious" about 2 years ago and took a class with Myron Mixon in Georgia. The team there was incredibly helpful and warm which made me want to learn far more. From then until now, I have cooked a bunch of stuff and had a blast.

Pellet guy until now. Just seasoned my first gravity feed. I typically cook far too much for the family, so my friends have benefitted greatly :-)

Tech guy by trade so I was over-reliant / interested in crazy levels of monitoring. That is still my tendency, but I am healing (slowly)

Looking forward to learning more and sharing.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from North Mississippi! glad you joined up. Look forward to your posts and pics (we are visually inclined here).
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! You’re gonna have fun here!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us!

Ryan


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 21, 2022)

OldSchoolWTB said:


> Good morning, everyone! I have lurked before but finally trying to find a Forum home online to share information and learn as I play with this hobby in more detail. I am in Central Florida and have been cooking on my GMG Daniel Boone for about 5 years. I would say I got more "Serious" about 2 years ago and took a class with Myron Mixon in Georgia. The team there was incredibly helpful and warm which made me want to learn far more. From then until now, I have cooked a bunch of stuff and had a blast.
> 
> Pellet guy until now. Just seasoned my first gravity feed. I typically cook far too much for the family, so my friends have benefitted greatly :-)
> 
> ...


Welcome from South Florida.  recent gravity feed convert.  Inkbird digital thermometer evangelist.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesnowta. Lots of good info shared around here, its pretty incredible. Remember though, if there arent pictures it didnt happen.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !
Which gravity-fed are you using?

Keith


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

This is the place for ask, tell and show us

David


----------



## DougE (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 21, 2022)

Come on in, the water's fine, but be forewarned, we have to have pictures. Without them, did it really happen??


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 21, 2022)

Welcome from North California!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome, from California.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Great intro!!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from ND


----------



## bcaruthers (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Idaho!


----------



## Zombotrec (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from phenix


----------

